# Feliciano Videos



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David,

You posted a apology early this morning where you promised you were going to stop all the nonsense that has resulted in you being banned on several occasions. I took your post at face value and was looking forward to seeing some training videos. Where are they? All i see is more of the same old, same old. :-(


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> David,
> 
> You posted a apology early this morning where you promised you were going to stop all the nonsense that has resulted in you being banned on several occasions. I took your post at face value and was looking forward to seeing some training videos. Where are they? All i see is more of the same old, same old. :-(


 
At this point who cares!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

We filmed last weekend. The video can be seen on Lance Dior's Back Alley Madness thread. 

Next, I plan to film a little bit of hurdle jump training with my bitch. Look forward to the video in a week or so


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> We filmed last weekend. The video can be seen on Lance Dior's Back Alley Madness thread.
> 
> Next, I plan to film a little bit of hurdle jump training with my bitch. Look forward to the video in a week or so


I was RIGHT, that was you in the LD video 
Who was the other decoy? Looking forward to the hurdle jump video.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> At this point who cares!


I Jody. I do for one. Chris M says David had skills and I thought
the hardcore/Lance Dior video was pretty good. I'll put up with an awful lot of character flaws if someone has decoy skills


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I was RIGHT, that was you in the LD video
> Who was the other decoy? Looking forward to the hurdle jump video.



The other madman in the Vid was Christopher Smith.

Here's Chris working my lifeless dog when I was there a couple of weeks ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl4ZU1-ibmY


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> The other madman in the Vid was Christopher Smith.
> 
> Here's Chris working my lifeless dog when I was there a couple of weeks ago
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl4ZU1-ibmY


Chris,

Thanks, I like environmental stuff for sleeve dogs. I think it builds confidence. My decoy worked my Dobermann the other day wearing one of those insane clown masks with long red hair.
I figured if Flann could deal with an insane clown he should be able to handle any trial decoy. I thought Chris was Waine Singleton when I first looked at the video, but I can see the difference now.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm much prettier than Wayne! 

And make sure you tell him I said so.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I'm much prettier than Wayne!
> 
> And make sure you tell him I said so.


Maybe, but who is the better decoy 
Waine has a picture of my Dobermann Jago from the 2006? UDC Nats on his website. So he has good taste in Dobermanns/dogs


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't realize you were a Dobie guy, Thomas! It explains a lot.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> The other madman in the Vid was Christopher Smith.
> 
> Here's Chris working my lifeless dog when I was there a couple of weeks ago
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl4ZU1-ibmY


Now that I know you're a sensitive guy I kinda feel bad...kinda 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvpaojCtujo

You know I love you, you big Palukla :lol:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> The other madman in the Vid was Christopher Smith.
> 
> Here's Chris working my lifeless dog when I was there a couple of weeks ago
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl4ZU1-ibmY


Another fine example of bringing out a little more aggression without back ties, whips, pain, or extreme physical pressure. All this while bringing confidence out in the dog without the decoy acting weak


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Another fine example of bringing out a little more aggression without back ties, whips, pain, or extreme physical pressure. All this while bringing confidence out in the dog without the decoy acting weak


When did the aggression start ?? I musta missed that part.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> When did the aggression start ?? I musta missed that part.


That doesn't surprise me


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> When did the aggression start ?? I musta missed that part.


me too...sorry to say....nothing personal...just like the hardcore topic...guess ones guys opinion of aggression is another mans slap and tickle...(still liked the work and the dogs, just not as described IMHO)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> That doesn't surprise me


I'm thinkin not much would suprise you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> I didn't realize you were a Dobie guy, Thomas! It explains a lot.


I'm not sure if that's a complement or an insult? LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'm thinkin not much would suprise you.


Except maybe a gerbel in a porcupine suit


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys are missing the point. I said bring "a little more" aggression out of the dog. I guess intensity may have been a better word. Anyways, its a slow process. This dog is taking the work more seriously than he was when I saw him on the schutzhund field. He'll never be a killa or a gorilla, but with good work will show confidence and intensity.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

THAT I did see, confidence and intensity...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Except maybe a gerbel in a porcupine suit


That reminds me of that Richard Gere rumour a few years ago


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

My first post was in response to Jeff Oehlsen claiming Chris whips dogs with as little movement as possible. He also claimed he scares the dog and makes it feel weak to bring out defense. That's not what I see


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> My first post was in response to Jeff Oehlsen claiming Chris whips dogs with as little movement as possible. He also claimed he scares the dog and makes it feel weak to bring out defense. That's not what I see


I did not see that either...and even if he did work the dog like that, work like that does not always scare the dog and bring out defense,,as you know...with some dogs it can bring out FIGHT.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> We filmed last weekend. The video can be seen on Lance Dior's Back Alley Madness thread.
> 
> Next, I plan to film a little bit of hurdle jump training with my bitch. Look forward to the video in a week or so




link?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> link?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CndYAemqGq0


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> link?



@matt

David is coming to Phoenix in Dec. You should see if he has any openings available to work your dog, even if you have to pay him a bit extra to squeeze you in.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> @matt
> 
> David is coming to Phoenix in Dec. You should see if he has any openings available to work your dog, even if you have to pay him a bit extra to squeeze you in.


Just for Matt I'll bring a big plastic jug with some rocks in it and my bite suit


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> @matt
> 
> David is coming to Phoenix in Dec. You should see if he has any openings available to work your dog, even if you have to pay him a bit extra to squeeze you in.


Chris,

How many gerbils would it cost to work my Dobermann Flannchadh? :-0


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> How many gerbils would it cost to work my Dobermann Flannchadh? :-0



there's a waiting line for the gerbil hole. We'll let you know when one falls out.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> there's a waiting line for the gerbil hole. We'll let you know when one falls out.


that was FUNNY


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

No comment on the quality of the work, but as a Minnesotan, I appreciated the Vikings jersey Chris hope next time you come up north to hang out, you'll bring a dog or two and join us at MVSV like ya did last year. 
I really liked the decoy BTW; nice work and makes me appreciate the subtleties you decoys have to know when training each dog. Thanks


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I tried to watch but every time I just bust out laughing! A working dog video named "Back Alley" with with some kind of porn music playing in the back ground. Too freaking funny!


----------

